
When Will Covid-19 End? Data-Driven Estimation - deepaksurti
https://ddi.sutd.edu.sg/
======
hnarn
Interesting estimations, but the phrasing of COVID-19 "ending" seems a bit
counter-intuitive. I have read many experts claiming that it's more or less
certain that the virus, due to its prevalence, will join the arsenal of
commonly occurring flu viruses and come back on a yearly basis. WHO stated
just the other day that there is "no proof" that being infected with COVID-19
creates immunity against a second infection.

With so much insecurity and no vaccine in sight, I think one should talk about
the "end" of this virus in very careful terms, and perhaps talk about the end
of the current pandemic instead.

